# BUCK Stove Model 74 User Questions



## wood4free (Feb 1, 2011)

I am considering replacing my small insert with a larger insert and looking at potential stoves with a firebox as close to 3.0 cu ft. as possible. The Buck 74 firebox is 2.6 cu. ft. and is under consideration. I see no reviews of the Buck 74 in the ratings so  I want to ask any users of the model 74 about your stove.

1) Has the stove met your expectations?
2) On average how many hours of sustainable heat (not burn time) can you obtain from one full load of hardwood before you must reload?
3) If you have a blower installed, have you had any problems with it?
Any other comments positive or negative would be most appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a 74 and dig it quite a bit! We have a 1600 sq.ft. ranch that has the insert downstairs in basement. It get the up stairs from 68-71 when it is quite cold. We don't burn 24/7 but I would love to. We burn 8-10 hrs/day during the week and on the weekends we burn 24 hrs/day. 

I am no expert by no means! I find when we burn 24 hrs. we can easily get the entire upstairs to 71 with no problem, makes sense. The down stairs is the cats beach at 90 dgrees. I fanally figured out that burning north south really extends burn times quite a bit! Exactly how much...not sure. But the with a good load of dry wood I can keep it about 500 for 2-3hrs give or take. 

The blower works great is a bit loud but it works quite well! Have not had a problem with it and my dealer and friend said worry less and burn more. So I take that as it will last a good long time! 

I would buy this stove again it works very well! If need a dealer I can refer you to one? Very, very good price! I compared what I got to what is on line and I saved a large amount.


----------



## weezer4117 (Feb 2, 2011)

wood4free said:
			
		

> I am considering replacing my small insert with a larger insert and looking at potential stoves with a firebox as close to 3.0 cu ft. as possible. The Buck 74 firebox is 2.6 cu. ft. and is under consideration. I see no reviews of the Buck 74 in the ratings so  I want to ask any users of the model 74 about your stove.
> 
> 1) Has the stove met your expectations?
> 2) On average how many hours of sustainable heat (not burn time) can you obtain from one full load of hardwood before you must reload?
> ...



The 74 is a serious heater!! The 74 was my first "new" stove and I LOVE IT I have just under 2000 sq ft, single story and i can keep it on average 72*. As far as burn times/heat i can fill the stove and still have heat 8-9 hours later. The blower does a good job, not had any trouble......


----------



## wood4free (Feb 2, 2011)

Weezer, thanks so much for your comments. Any other Buck 74 users out there? I'd like to hear from you.


----------



## wood4free (Feb 2, 2011)

PLAYS WITH FIRE - thank you for your comments. Sounds like you are very happy with the 74.


----------



## weezer4117 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is my initial post the first day it was installed... https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/69700


----------



## Buck74 (Feb 2, 2011)

You will make an excellent choice with the Buck 74.  I worship mine

The blower is a must!  I heat 2000 sq ft to 70+ degrees with minimal effort and wood.


----------



## jbreland55 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would like to add some questions here about the Buck 74.
In the pictures on their web site I was looking at what I call an ash/coal lip. (The tray that is right under the door opening. Most stoves have them to catch any small coals etc
that may come out of the door when loading etc.
It looks like the buck 74 doesnt have one as such?. At least whats there looks to angle forward, so if any coals that fell on it it looks like it would roll on off towards you.
Is this right?

Does the 74 come with a leg kit or is that extra?

I'm trying to decide between the buck 74 and the model 81 but can't decide. I actually like the way the 74 looks better. I don't care for the side windows on the 81.
But the 81 comes with blower and its extra on the 74.

If its not too much to ask what are the model 74's going for?  I now about how much the 81 is but have no idea on the 74.
anyone know the price differance between the 81 and the 74?

thanks
james


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Feb 2, 2011)

For me: The stove (insert so no legs), the suround kit, The blower, 25' of flexible SS pipe, all fittings. Grand total of 2000 bux even including tax. I installed myself so there was no charge for this. From what I have seen on line I didn't do too bad?


----------



## weezer4117 (Feb 2, 2011)

jbreland said:
			
		

> I would like to add some questions here about the Buck 74.
> In the pictures on their web site I was looking at what I call an ash/coal lip. (The tray that is right under the door opening. Most stoves have them to catch any small coals etc
> that may come out of the door when loading etc.
> It looks like the buck 74 doesnt have one as such?. At least whats there looks to angle forward, so if any coals that fell on it it looks like it would roll on off towards you.
> ...



Yes the 74 has the ashlip under the glass. The leg kit is extra, around $120. The actual stove is going for around $1650. The price differnce between the 2 (according to my price list) is around $300. The 81 is a bit more expensive and has a slightly smaller firebox, makes no sense to me. Both stoves will crank out heat no problem but tthey are two different series and the 81 is more of a looker than the 74. I wouldnt trade my 74 for nothin, I LOVE IT!!


----------



## wood4free (Feb 2, 2011)

James, in researching the Buck stoves I have found there are a couple key differences between the model 74 and 81:

Model 74
Fan is optional. The retail price is $139:00. The variable speed fan is a maximum of 85 CFM
No ash pan.
The firebox is advertised at 2.6 CF but according to a Buck representative, the firebox is 23" wide, 15" deep, 11" high at the front and 9 1/2" high at the back of the stove. Dimensions don't seem to add up to 2.6 CF even when using maximum height of 11". Note (23 * 15 * 11)/1728 = roughly 2.2 CF.

Model 81
Fan is included and is rated at 165 CFM according to Buck rep.
There is an ash pan
Firebox is 2.4 CF and firebox dimensions per Buck rep are 18 3/4" deep, 19 1/2" wide, 11 1/2" high (front) and 10 1/4" high (rear)

The Buck brochure obtainable at www.buckstove.com/buckfiles/Across-America-Wood-Brochure.pdf
shows the 74 can be loaded E/W with up to a 22" log  and N/S with a 16" log. The 81 can be loaded E/W with log up to a 18" and N/S up to 20" The body of the 81 is wider and slightly taller than the 74. Also note that the 81 while supposedly having a slightly smaller firebox yielded higher heating capacity in lab tests.


----------



## jbreland55 (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks guys 
excellent answers to my questions.
anything new, keep em coming.

James


----------



## jghall (Feb 2, 2011)

We have had a model 74 with blower kit installed as a firplace insert in our 2600sq' 2 Story Cape Cod  for the 4th heating season now.... I love this stove... When we bought ours, there wasn't a lot of Buck Stove information on hearth.com at all... I bough based on childhood experience and build quality... My dad, grandparents on both sides of my family, several Uncles and distant family members all bought and used Buck Stoves back in the 70's and 80's... They are no frills, but built like tanks and throw out serious heat... We heat our house exclusively with the stove... I keep our thermostats set on 60 just in case, and they have not turned on all winter (of course I am in Northern GA) but still my highest gas bill this year has been $38.00, when we used the furnace it would run between 380 and 450 a month just to stay 65... Our 74 has been running 24/7 since probably the end of October, I'm about half way through my 3rd cord of wood for the season... It keeps the living room (with ceiling fans running) about 70-73 depending on outside temps, and the upstairs bedrooms about 69-70... The far back master bath stays about 66-68 but we like it cool back there, we run a little space heater in the mornings while we get ready for work.... Its a great stove, I would definitely buy it again, no complaints from me... And the fiber board baffle over the heat tubes is still in great shape after 4 seasons of 24/7 burning... Hope this helps... Here is the link to my install I posted several years ago... https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/25207/


----------



## jbreland55 (Feb 10, 2011)

as stated above by firestarter

Model 81
Firebox is 2.4 CF and firebox dimensions per Buck rep are 18 3/4â€ deep, 19 1/2â€ wide, 11 1/2â€ high (front) and 10 1/4â€ high (rear)

The Buck brochure obtainable at http://www.buckstove.com/buckfiles/Across-America-Wood-Brochure.pdf
shows the 74 can be loaded E/W with up to a 22â€ log and N/S with a 16â€ log. The 81 can be loaded E/W with log up to a 18â€ and N/S up to 20â€ The body of the 81 is wider and slightly taller than the 74. Also note that the 81 while supposedly having a slightly smaller firebox yielded higher heating capacity in lab tests. 


My question is  if the firebox is only 18 3/4" deep how are they loading a 20" log in the N/S direction ?


----------



## Grant (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anyone have close up pictures of the blower in their model 74 Buck Stove??  I installed my 74 last year with no blower and it works great, but I have trouble getting a lot of heat to travel back to our bedroom.  This year I decided to add the blower, so I just bought one online, and figured I could install it myself since everyone I talked to said it would be easy.  I have been looking all over the internet for instructions, pictures, or information on an install and have not been able to find anything.  Any advice would be much appreciated  thanks.


----------



## phyrephyter2379 (Jul 24, 2013)

I found this older posting regarding a Buck 74 insert and am wondering if you are all still pleased with your stove? I'm considering purchasing one, but have some concerns about efficiency, BTU's, and heat output. I looked at one today and the thing is built like a tank. Any comments or input would be appreciated!


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Jul 24, 2013)

I still have mine, still like it a lot and have had only a slightly bent door problem that was taken care of by them sending me a complete new door. It was bent from new. In my comments above I said NW burning extends burn times but its EW. 
They are simple, heavy and mine still looks like new....except for the inside which is still in great shape. 
It heats my home(about 1600sqft ranch) from the basement through centrally located stairwell. I'm not talking 80 in every room but 70+ throughout and that will be better this year as I insulated the other half of my attic in the house. 

Depends on what u want to do but put some details in a new thread maybe about your situation and folks will be glad to help. If the Buck is the biggest you can stuff into your hole, you won't be sorry!


----------



## phyrephyter2379 (Jul 25, 2013)

PLAYS WITH FIRE said:


> I still have mine, still like it a lot and have had only a slightly bent door problem that was taken care of by them sending me a complete new door. It was bent from new. In my comments above I said NW burning extends burn times but its EW.
> They are simple, heavy and mine still looks like new....except for the inside which is still in great shape.
> It heats my home(about 1600sqft ranch) from the basement through centrally located stairwell. I'm not talking 80 in every room but 70+ throughout and that will be better this year as I insulated the other half of my attic in the house.
> 
> Depends on what u want to do but put some details in a new thread maybe about your situation and folks will be glad to help. If the Buck is the biggest you can stuff into your hole, you won't be sorry!


 
Thanks for your reply PWF. I went and checked out the Buck 74 yesterday and I really liked it. The thing looks and feels solid, built of heavy, thick steel. Seems like it's durable and will last a long time. I like the big firebox too.
A couple things about it though... in their literature it says EPA tested output BTU/H is 40,900. Other stoves I've seen are 70,000+... am I not looking at or comparing the same thing? Also, the blower fan seems small to me. Will I get good airflow pushing out of it? Another thing is that their literature says is "For peak performance, New Buck Corp recommends burning your wood in a front to back placement on all Buck wood burning units."... are you finding side to side, or EW, better?


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Jul 25, 2013)

The fan could be stronger, no doubt, but it works well and the jacketed set up(think box in a box) really get the air out into the room. My buddy got a model 81 I think (check my older posts) and the fan on it is REAL strong, like jet engine strong! 

NW (front to back) will get it hot quick cause the air easily flows between the logs making like a nice loop if you will. But I find once I get up to temp with NW then I go EW to prolong the burns cause at that point I'm just trying to maintain the fire. 

The btu thing is a bit more complicated.... The easisiet way I can put it for you is I burned about 4 cord to heat my house that was built in the late 60's early 70's. my house was insulated then but at the specs of then also.....the only stoves I am familiar with are the 74, 81(I think), the 91(cat) and the Englander 30nc. All accept for the 91 are very similar and heat very well. 
The design of the non-cats I mentioned are designed almost the same and all work real well. 

I would start a new thread with your specific info and talked your situation, what you looked at, and what want. There are a lot brighter people than I on here about these things but for the most part it is a very simple problem. 

Oh, we love pix,


----------

